# Upstate NY Herf.



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

I went to the MMH in Chicago and what a damn good time so I am guaging interest in an Upstate NY herf. I know Doug (DUX) is semi close and Jeremy is going to be too. Just post here and we'll set something up.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Let me know :tu


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Dux said:


> Let me know :tu


We'll just need to bump this every once in while to get all the upstater's (and everyone else) to see see it.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Upstate NY is an awfully big area. If you are thinking of an Albany area herf, I might be up for that once my arm heals up and I can ride again. I need to head up that way to visit my sister in Oneonta anyway.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

I wonder what the cigar bar scene is like in Albany


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

This is what I found doing a search on google 

The Palais Royal
164 Jefferson Street
Albany, NY 12210
(518) 465-9052

Lark Tavern
453 Madison Avenue,
Albany, NY 12210
(518) 463-9779

The Washington Tavern
250 Western Avenue
Albany, NY 12205
(518) 427-0091

The Pit 
138 Washington Avenue
Albany NY 12210
(518) 465-6744 

Justin's
301 Lark Street 
Albany, NY 12210
(518) 436-7008

Cafe Hollywood
275 Lark Street
Albany, NY 12210
(518) 465-0439

Malt River Brewing Co
Latham Circle Mall
Latham, NY 12110
(518) 786-6258
(Humidor at the bar)

Big House Brewing Company
90 North Pearl Street,
Albany, NY
(518) 445-2739
(Humidor at the bar)

The Original Saratoga Springs Brew Pub
14 Phila Street,
Saratoga, NY
(518) 580-2739

I dont know anything about these places


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Well... I'm in Rochester... It's pretty central for being upstate. I'm all about it.

:tu


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

The cigar bar scene is limited but I am pretty sure we can go to a American Legion, which has a bar and does allow smoking unlike other bars which is against the law. Or there is my hang out which is Habana Premium a Cigar store in Albany it has a very nice lounge area. I'll travel some hour or soo if anyone has any ideas.
An occasional bump too for some exposure sure wouldn't hurt. ::ss:ss:ss


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Bump just to keep some exposure


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Well....
I'm from upstate NY, about an hour south of Kenstogie. I live in Rhinebeck, which is shortly adjacent to Kingston. There's a really nice cigar store here (Uptown Cigar or www.uptowncigar.com) and right across the street is a fantastic restaurant/bar (Portobella's Restaurant). There's also Keegan Ales Brewery within walking distance. Just figured I'd put it up for discussion.


----------



## smokem (Jun 9, 2007)

Cigar bars in and around Albany is tough to find. Plenty of bars, and plenty of cigars to be found, but not so easy to find together given our smoking ban.

Most shops in the area offer very nice lounges, like the one Ken pointed out. Habana is open to the public any time during their hours of operation, and is close to just about any kind of food and drink you could want. 

Just thought I'd toss that out for you folks, but I'll drive an hour in any direction for a herf :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

There are a couple nice B&M's here in Rochester too... one of which that would likely be the most accommodating would be www.rochesterhavanaclub.com.

I've only been there once, but the guy was very nice. Also, there is a bar right downtown called Havana Moe's that is a cigar bar... I think there may be another one in the area, too.

If there's interest to hold it in this area, I will do whatever digging around/planning is needed. Just let me know 

:ss


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

DBall said:


> There are a couple nice B&M's here in Rochester too... one of which that would likely be the most accommodating would be www.rochesterhavanaclub.com.
> 
> I've only been there once, but the guy was very nice. Also, there is a bar right downtown called Havana Moe's that is a cigar bar... I think there may be another one in the area, too.
> 
> ...


Rochester Might be a bit out of the way for me.


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey guys.Let us know if anything comes up for this idea.I would also be interested. THanks!


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

THat's why I'm going to keep this thread going.  We'll get there it will just evolve.


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Well, just got word from my cigar store on an event. There's a C.A.O. Sopranos dinner Thursday, July 12th at 7:30 pm. $65 a person, comes with cigars, food, and 3 Sam Adams beers (sponsored by Sam Adams). It's at the Portabella's Restaurant I mentioned earlier. I -believe- they have a before dinner C.A.O thing at the store, but don't quote me on it. Anyway, figure I'd pop this in there as a bump and a possible way to meet. If you want info, call at (845)-340-1142. I'd love to attend, and even if you guys don't/cant make it, I'm more than likely gonna go anyway. Just gotta negotiate a price that's without beer (much to my chagrin).


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

As for a Rochester event, I'm all about helping out! DBall and I will make it happen. And it seems there are several other Rochesterians in this forum that we can get a good crowd going.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

this is good we starting to get some momentum going


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

A couple of thoughts......if folks want to herf in Saratoga (about 20-30 minutes north of Albany), that may be more accessible than Albany itself. The Wine Bar in Saratoga has an enclosed, fully ventilated cigar room for cigar smokers. It's small but could accommodate 10-15 folks. It's also in downtown Saratoga in walking distance to all of the nightspots, which are hopping in the summertime:tu

Another thought would be a Saturday or Sunday herf right at the Saratoga Race Track. Plenty of cigar smoking going on there, it's beautiful, and those who want to play the ponies can do that as well. 

just my thoughts.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> A couple of thoughts......if folks want to herf in Saratoga (about 20-30 minutes north of Albany), that may be more accessible than Albany itself. The Wine Bar in Saratoga has an enclosed, fully ventilated cigar room for cigar smokers. It's small but could accommodate 10-15 folks. It's also in downtown Saratoga in walking distance to all of the nightspots, which are hopping in the summertime:tu
> 
> Another thought would be a Saturday or Sunday herf right at the Saratoga Race Track. Plenty of cigar smoking going on there, it's beautiful, and those who want to play the ponies can do that as well.
> 
> just my thoughts.


What a great Idea!!! Lets keep this thread going (ie bump every once in a while)


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Figured I'd give this a bump up to the top to help promote some interest. So...come one, come all, and help us get this rolling!


----------



## smokem (Jun 9, 2007)

The Saratoga race track gets a vote from me. lots of cigar smoking going on there. The horses, night life and the wine bar all fit in nicely.


----------



## smokem (Jun 9, 2007)

Bump​
To say: The track opens in a week or so...anyone still thinking of doing this??​


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Sounds fun... Any Ideas on a date?


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Do we have an idea for a city for this??? My vote is Albany as it's kind of inbetween Rochester, the Northcounty the "downstaters" that every one in the city calls upstaters, and is home turf so I can do some leg work if needed too. I'll start to call around for an outside patio or cigar friendly indoor area. Keep your eye on this we'll make it happen.


----------



## smokem (Jun 9, 2007)

http://javascript[B][/B]:smilie(':Bump:','/cu-forums/images/emoticons/88.gif');​
anymore news on this one??​


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

So far we have the following that have expressed some interest....

Dux (doug)
kenstogie er me
Malix23 (possibly)
Dball (dan)	
sspolv 
smokem
rharris

For Dates....
I have the following Sat/Sun off Sep 1,2 15,16 but I have no problem playing hooky on the 24th of Aug. or the 28th of Aug or Sep 7th. I am all about herfing too so regardless of how many it is a good time!!! Invite any of your cigar smoking buddies too!
Locales...
to follow or post some suggestions...


----------



## pyroperson66 (Jul 26, 2007)

Just to show some more interest, I am a 1/2 hour outside of Albany and would be interested in any of the places listed above. I split my time between here and Rochester so I am in for either place if I am in the right city at the time.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

The list thus far...

Dux (doug)
kenstogie er me
Malix23 (possibly)
Dball (dan)	
sspolv 
smokem
rharris
pyroperson66 (just watch him around the lighters)

For Dates....

Sat/Sun off 
Sep 1,2,15,16 

Mid week
24, 28 August
Sep 7
Locales...
to follow or post some suggestions...


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

kenstogie said:


> The list thus far...
> 
> Dux (doug)
> kenstogie er me
> ...


There have been over 500 views on this thread so I know there's other Upstaters out there. Join on in brother!


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

pyroperson66 said:


> Just to show some more interest, I am a 1/2 hour outside of Albany and would be interested in any of the places listed above. I split my time between here and Rochester so I am in for either place if I am in the right city at the time.


A half hour in what direction? Curious minds wish to know 

As for me, the days in which I'm free are numerous, but only up until about the 26th or so, when I actually have to start getting ready to go back to college. Albany is workable, although I may have to hitch a ride. My car is gone from 5am to about 4pm (I drive my dad's car while I'm home). I'll see what I can do.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

kenstogie said:


> The list thus far...
> 
> Dux (doug)
> kenstogie er me
> ...


I'm good for Monday nights, Tuesday nights, Wednesday nights, and the occasional Sunday ALL DAY HERFORAMA! But not till I get back from my roadtrip Aug. 22nd.


----------



## smokem (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm good for anywhere in the Capitol Region. Just name the time and place...I'll be there!


----------



## pyroperson66 (Jul 26, 2007)

sspolv said:


> A half hour in what direction? Curious minds wish to know
> 
> As for me, the days in which I'm free are numerous, but only up until about the 26th or so, when I actually have to start getting ready to go back to college. Albany is workable, although I may have to hitch a ride. My car is gone from 5am to about 4pm (I drive my dad's car while I'm home). I'll see what I can do.


I hail from the Mohawk Valley in the Fonda, Johnstown, Amsterdam area. I think that my region might be a little thin on primate life, but if anyone is going to be in the area I would be open to enjoying a few at the hunting lodge or somewhere else local.

I am with sspolv on heading out at the end of the month and being in the region only a little bit until the holidays.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

The list thus far...

Dux (doug)
kenstogie er me
Malix23 (possibly)
Dball (dan)	
sspolv 
smokem
rharris
pyroperson66 (just watch him around the lighters)
ambientboy 

For Dates....

Sat/Sun off 
Sep 1,2,15,16 

Mid week
24, 28 August
Sep 7
Locales...
to follow or post some suggestions... 


And the list grows :tu


----------



## smokem (Jun 9, 2007)

kenstogie said:


> The list thus far...
> 
> Dux (doug)
> kenstogie er me
> ...


Well, after September 3rd I'm back in school, so I'd be able to join you where ever after 3:00pm. After August the track will be out. Some local shops in the Albany/Colonie/Latham area would be Habana Premium, Duke Bazzel's. Both have a big lounge, and there are plenty of places to grab some grub.


----------

